
Ask HN: What are you building? - northfoxz2018
What are you guys building? What are devs excited about nowadays?
======
rijoja
Onscreen keyboard for writing math.

§ - toggle visibility 1,2,3,4, q,w,e,r, a,s,d,f, z,x,c,v - Select block
recursively

So for example: 1,z => π q,4 => \int_{a}^{b} e,1 => newline

Currently it's basically a latex editor even though there will be mathml which
will feature inline editing and some other niceties.

Based on MathJax.

Would like to use this opportunity to complain about the chrome gang, dropping
MathML support which would make everything so much easier.

Not mobile friendly so, if your on the phone check out the youtube video:

[https://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/richard-
ja...](https://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/richard-
jansson/roosevelt/blob/master/index.html)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1v4L1rxsaQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1v4L1rxsaQ)

------
bsvalley
A house. I'm literally building a new house (high level supervision I'm not
part of the actual labor of course). It is far more exciting than any software
I've ever built in the past. Especially when you've been coding since forever.

I know this message is a little out of context here but I'd highly encourage
any devs to build something completely unrelated to software at least once in
your life. It brings new perspective and expends your reach. While building
that house I come with at least one new software idea every week. Best way to
understand real life problems that can be solved with automation and software.
That was my 2 cents :/

~~~
billconan
maybe blog about this project, the cost, the procedure and documents needed
from the government? what kind of land is suitable for building?

~~~
bsvalley
I thought about it, it's a great idea and could help a lot of other people out
there.

------
ecesena
Solo, an open source security key:
[https://github.com/soloKeysSec/solo/](https://github.com/soloKeysSec/solo/)

In terms of dev/sw, the most exciting things are 1) adding support for
openpgp/ssh in addition to FIDO, 2) rewriting the firmware in rust, 3) porting
the firmware to other architectures.

------
pplonski86
I'm working on automatic machine learning platform. It is already working as a
SaaS ([https://mljar.com](https://mljar.com)). I would like to go open source
with it and add ability to read data from different sources.

------
billconan
I'm building a blog platform that allows you to write executable program, like
a mix of medium and jupyter.

